

Realistic Google Plus simulator - hammondos
http://usvsth3m.com/post/67054063176/realistic-google-plus-simulator

======
cupofjoakim
Hateful, badly executed and simply not especially entertaining.

I never seize to be amazed at how much energy people put into hating things
when they could just simply not use it and then continue with their day.

~~~
vidarh
The problem is that a lot of people were actively choosing not to use G+, but
is now being forced to abandon other services, or face having separate
identities merged. So for lot of people it is not as simple as "simply not
using it" \- if you had invested lots of time on YouTube for example.

------
nemof
Reminds me of the recent Howto Basic vid (nsfw)
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFOjzBEHxd0](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFOjzBEHxd0)

and to those moaning about it, feel free to moan about others moaning. we can
all have a big circle moan.

Google seem insistent on damaging their own brand with this behaviour. It's up
to them, but if they do continue down this route, expect more satire to ooze
up through the intertubes.

------
nie21
Cheerful, well executed, and very entertaining.

I am always amazed at how much energy people put into parodying things which
have been ruined by the evil overlords.

~~~
matthunch
The concept is good and funny.

Google is the new evil.

